# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Concerta gebruiken

## Robin Damen

Mijn naam is Robin Damen 18 jaar uit tilburg,
ik begin vandaag met concerta. Ik zal jullie mijn ervaringen laten weten en ik hoop dat er iemand iets aan heeft.
Groetjes
Robin

TIP: concerta word vergoed door fbto ziekenfonds hoogste pakket. 62 euro premie&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Robin Damen, 

Hoe gaat het nu met je? 
Ben beniewd hoe het is gagaan met de Concerta?

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## muismarjolein

hoi mijn vriend is ook pas begonnen met concerta's (nu ander halve maand)
hij zegt dat het hem wel helpt bij zijn innerlijke onrust. Hij is nog steeds druk maar dat vind hij niet zo erg. Wat hij nog wel mist (als lastig ervaart) is zijn concentratie. Hij kan zich nog steeds niet concentreren. We weten nog niet hoe we dit moeten aanpakken.

groetjes marjolein

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Robin en Marjolein,
kun je mij vertellen wat concerta is en waar het voor dient?
volgens mij kennen we dat hier in Belgie niet..
Veel succes er verder mee,hopelijk heb je er baat bij
gr Ag

----------


## muismarjolein

hoi agnes mijn vriend gebruikt concerta's voor zijn adhd, want de ritalin werkte niet voor hem. Ritalin moet je meerdere keren per dag in nemen en als het dan uitgewerkt is krijg je schommelingen in je onrust. Concerta's hoef je alleen maar s'morgens 1 pilletje in te nemen en dan wordt dat de hele dag beetje bij beetje aan het lichaam gegeven. Het is dus stabieler. Ik denk dat robin het ook heeft voor de adhd want het is echt een medicijn voor adhd, maar daar zal hij zelf wel op antwoorden.
groetjes Marjolein

----------


## lisadevries

Hallo allemaal,

Mijn zoon is een paar dagen terug aan de Concerta gegaan, ook voor ADHD.
Hij heeft nu moeite om in slaap te komen, dit is één van de bijverschijnselen van dit medicijn. Wel fijn dat hij 1 pil per dag hoeft! Ben verder benieuwd of hij goed zal reageren?!

Groet Lisa

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Lisa,

Hoe gaat het nu met je zoon? Werkt dit medicijn goed tegen z'n ADHD?
En heeft hij nog steeds moeite om in slaap te komen?

groetjes,

----------

